# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Vonage revolution



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I got my internet broadband phone, and it is so cool! Anybody else got one?


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

No. but I am curious as to why it's cool?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

hehe.. I just like new gadgets and toys! Just the idea I can talk to someone on the phone going thru the internet is cool to me! 

I got it to save money and cut back my cell phone bill. 24.99 unlilmited calls day or night, in or out 7 days a week, 24/7, USA, Canada, and Puerto rico


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Robert! I too have an internet broadband phone. Basically, it runs through my cable. I love it! Only problem is that if your cable goes (modem or service, etc) you have no phone!

-ricardo


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

I've looked into it, but it still makes sense for me to keep the land line, as my internet connection is through DSL and monetarily, it just works out that it doesn't make sense until my 1 yr contract is up.

However, my boyfriend has had Vonage for about 2 years, and several of my bookkeeping clients have it now, too. Its VERY cool! The one drawback is the 911 issues, which, depending on where in the country you are, are getting worked out with local emergency call centers. 

And if you think THAT's cool, check out Skype for International "calling"!! A good friend of mine uses it because her boyfriend travels all over the world (often to China and Australia) for work. You can talk INTERNATIONALLY through Skype over an Internet connection, as long as both parties have headphones and the software on their computers (and an internet connection, of course). My BF's engineering friends are all over this thing for talking overseas both for business and personal. 

I'll probably switch over to Vonage sometime soon, and take them up on the 2nd "line" (phone number) for $5/month to have a fax line or secondary voice line. 

Communications are definitely changing!
-Jane


----------

